# Halal Meat Market



## GoatFarmer (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi
Do you have Halal meat demand in your area. Do you have Halal Certifications? and do you charge more for halal food or not ? :whatgoat:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I raise dairy goats so I am not sure what Halal is. I do know a meat goat farmer in RI that says the demand for goat meat in his area is really growing.


----------



## GoatFarmer (Oct 6, 2011)

My bad I should have describe it

Halal is Muslim equivalent of Kosher

Muslims are allowed to consume halal food only

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhabihah


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We can't sell to them here in California....because they want to buy the animal and butcher it.. right on the spot and do everything on their beliefs...I found out... that it is illegal for me to sell to them and let them butcher the animal on my property......

only I... can kill and butcher my own animal for consumption...... if I wanted to do this..... So check with your state to see if it is possible... if you are wanting to allow them to do so.... :wink:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

We'll see what happens in the future, but I think if folks are going
to be butchering on *my* place, they will have to pay a premium. 
A fairly significant premium.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

My goat neighbor..the one who had the dairy..said these people would buy goats from them every year. She lived on the coast of WA. She said they wanted it done their way, and would do the initial cut, but made her hubby do all the butchering and wrapping. And they used EVERY part of the animal! Basically they charged more because it was such a hassle for her hubby to put up with them!

I personally would not want a goat slaughtered on my property the way they need it done.


----------



## GoatFarmer (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes right Muslims want to slaughter goat (initial cut) by themselves unless butcher is muslim too. But afterwards it is normal cutting. 

Why you dont allow people to do ? Just curious no answer mandatory


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GoatFarmer said:


> Yes right Muslims want to slaughter goat (initial cut) by themselves unless butcher is muslim too. But afterwards it is normal cutting.
> Why you dont allow people to do ? Just curious no answer mandatory


Not trying to answer for Itchy here. For me it is just a bit unsettling to have an animal raised by me killed by a stranger on my place. And I'm the easy one. My wife and kids are even worse. I'm not saying it will never happpen, but if a Hispanic person is willing to pay the same price for my goats and slaughter them on their place, I'm selling to the person who does not need to kill them on location. If the person insists on killing on location, they will need to pay more. There is also the problem with the resulting mess of deed. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

We have a local livestock dealer here that has purchased boys from us in the past for this purpose. He charges a fee above and beyond the price of the live animal. He described how it's done and it sounds more humane than the stress the animal would go through in being hauled to the butcher shop. I thought it was good that he offers this service, which allows/helps people to adhere to their cultural (religious?) beliefs, though I don't think I could deal w/it myself.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I may be confused here..but don't they slit the throat then let the animal walk around to bleed out? I thought that was part of the ceremony. If they just deep slit the throat that may make a difference. Now I'm going to have to go look it up! I know that things can go wrong with this or any other way of doing it. I am just not sure I could do it.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok, found this:

"I helped slaughter a goat last month with a good friend of mine. To make it halal, you have to have the goats head face in the direction of the Ka'ba and have the tail face the opposite direction. Be sure the animal's feet are tied up and that you have someone hold the animals body down (that was my job) because the goat will thrash around a bit. Have a VERY sharp knife, hold the goats head back so that the throat is fully exposed, say "Bismillah", and quickly cut the throat and the 2 main arteries in the neck and keep cutting until the knife touches the spinal cord (do not cut the spinal cord). Let the animal bleed out. Now, for skinning it and cutting up the goat, I dunno of any certain ways of doing that. "


This was a a person from another forum that took part in it. I also saw pictures. The goats feet were taped and they slit the throat. I am pretty sure that the goat has to be slaughtered on the property it was raised. After that they may take the carcass away. My friend said they did the first throat cut, then her husband butchered it up according to thier specks.


----------

